# Right Femoral Arteriogram



## amym (Mar 20, 2012)

Please help coding:

A 5 French sheath was placed into the patient's right femoral artery without difficulty.  However, the patient has a very tortuous iliac artery and I was not able to advance the pigtail catheter.  A femoral arteriogram was performed via patient's femoral artery sheath and it showed extreme turtuosity of the right iliac artery.  At this point, the procedure was terminated. Another physician consulted to see if he could perform cardiac cath via radial artery approach.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 21, 2012)

amym said:


> Please help coding:
> 
> A 5 French sheath was placed into the patient's right femoral artery without difficulty.  However, the patient has a very tortuous iliac artery and I was not able to advance the pigtail catheter.  A femoral arteriogram was performed via patient's femoral artery sheath and it showed extreme turtuosity of the right iliac artery.  At this point, the procedure was terminated. Another physician consulted to see if he could perform cardiac cath via radial artery approach.



36140 and 76710 for access and imaging.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

